# My big beautiful Sycamore is dead. What a good tree to plant for bees?



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Just what the title says: My big beautiful Sycamore is dead. Well, 3/4 dead. The tree botanist came by today and gave me the bad news, nothing can be done. This tree dominated the street, and now it has to come down. :v:

I want to get a replacement in the ground soon. What kinds of large front yard type trees (non fruit bearing) are good for bees? Its not my primary concern in picking a replacement tree, but it could factor in.


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Would a Linden tree cut it in Salt Lake? Tillia spp., I think also called Basswood? Apparently a good bee tree. I'm going to plant some this year, but I'm in Zone 3A/B. 
Brian
53N, 115W, El.850M


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Another vote for the Linden.

Roland Diehnelt
Linden Apiary, est. 1852


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

We just had to remove a huge old elm. Ants had created a tunnel between opposite sides. Expensive to remove, almost as much to replace. We went with a red maple.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Fortunately it won't be too expensive to remove. I can do that, I've got the equipment. I'll have to rent a wood chipper. I'll have to hire a backhoe to get the sump out if I want to plant in the same place, which I do. I'm satisfied to put a 8' to 10' or so tree back in the ground so all told just a few hundred dollars. 

I hate to loose this tree, it was a magnificent tree that we got so many compliments on. When you would drive around the corner onto my street it would be straight ahead and dominate everything on the slope. I'll make a piece of furniture out of it.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into a Linden tree.


----------



## subsonic (Jun 29, 2016)

Lime Trees here (Tilia Europaea) have the most amazing flowers and are literally covered in bees. The flowers are useful to pick for a herb tea as well. I think that may be what you stateside call a Linden tree. I've just planted one after seeing my neighbours with thousand upon thousands of bees on it.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 for the Linden/basswood/lime tree. It's our only real big flow here. Lots of flowers that smell really nice. They bloom, in Colorado, late June for about 3-4 weeks. Just covered with bees! I've read that the don't produce much nectar 1 of 5 years. I seem to always do well with them. Honey is a bit minty, one of my favorites.
The trees aren't as tall as some other types growing ~35-40 ft tall. Nice pyramid shape.
The wood is really straight grained, one of the best for carving.
Fabian


----------



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

Poplar


----------

